# what are the ingredients of tadpole tea?



## Guest (Jun 28, 2004)

Do you use blackwater extract or (almond) leaves? 

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2004)

I've had great results with blackwater extract by doubling the recommended dilution. You can also fill a large pan with water and a few handfuls of oak leaves and bring this to a steady boil for 20-30 minutes. After the water has cooled to room temp, you should have a tea. Depending on how 'thick' the tea is, it may need to be diluted a bit with dechlorinated water before being used. Lately, I've found myself just using standard treated/aged water for my tadpoles and keep pieces of oak leaves in the rearing vessels to help keep the tannins there. The tads also like munching on the leaves and I have noticed a drop in SLS (spindly leg) occurances with my vents using this method. Hope this helps.

-Bill J.


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

What is blackwater extract? Is it something you can buy at a nursery or something?

Unfortunately, oak leaves are out for me since oak trees don't grow here.


----------



## mindcrash (Mar 3, 2004)

Blackwater extract is a product made by Tetra for fish.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2004)

How thick should the tea be?


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

also what color.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2004)

It shouldn't be thick texture wise but should have a nice amber tint to it but not too dark....you should be able to easily see through the water when in a glass. If you plan on using oak leaves, you don't have to boil the water to extract the tannins but rather place 4-5 whole large oak leaves (brown and dried) in a gallon jug and fill with the water you plan to use for the tadpoles. After this sits for a few days to a week it will be noticeably tinted. I tend to skip all of this and just use oak leaves directly in the tadpole rearing vessels and let the tannins naturally leach into the water. 

-Bill J.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2004)

...forgot to add....if you use Tetra Blackwater Extract, just double the dilution rate. I think blackjungle and/or T&C Terrarium carries it if you can't find it at a local fish store.

-Bill J.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2004)

Blackwater Extract @ Black Jungle.

-Bill J.


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Thanks for the link. Now I can look around for some online. It appears that BJ charges 2x what aquarium sites charge.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2004)

Arklier said:


> It appears that BJ charges 2x what aquarium sites charge.


That's not surprising at all. 

-Bill J.


----------



## bgexotics (Feb 24, 2004)

There are better brands of blackwater extract than tetra. The one made by Kent Marine always worked better for me at least with my fish. They make better quality water additives than tetra. The Tetra brand gave a more greenish tint to the water while the Kent produces a more brownish natural tint. It is very subjective but it seemed to work better for me. Check out http://www.drsfostersmith.com/produ...84&Ne=40000&R=2637&js_enabled=0&N=2004+112995


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Has anyone used this stuff by Kent on tadpoles? If not, I'd be inclined to go with the Tetra extract, since people have direct experience using it successfully on tads.


----------



## bgexotics (Feb 24, 2004)

They used the Kent on tadpoles at my old work, and I have seen it mentioned on other frog forums. Kent just makes better quality products.


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Well, my mom sometimes orders from Dr. Foster-Smith, so I'll see if I can get some piggybacked on her next order. I don't have any tadpoles yet, so it's not a real emergency.


----------



## mindcrash (Mar 3, 2004)

i bought mine at http://www.bigalsonline.com.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2004)

> Do you use blackwater extract or (almond) leaves?


sorry for this offtopic :lol: 

What is the way to make tadpole tea with almond leaves?? 

thx :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2004)

Why dont you just get some fresh bogwood from the Aquarium store for about $20, leave it in a bucket with some hot water (from the kettle), and youll have 5 gallons of the best quality BONAFIED black water, full of natural humic and tannic acids. Much better.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Because 20 dollars for bogwood is alot moer then nothing for some oak leaves :wink:


----------



## froglady (Feb 21, 2004)

We use a 16 ounce cup of milled peat to about 8 quarts water in a large stock pot. We boil it for a little while and then let it simmer for a couple hours. Turn it off and let it cool overnight. This creates about 1 1/2 gallons of a really strong tadpole tea. We then take that tea and add it to aged tap water with Stress Coat in it until it is a light brown color. This works well for us.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2004)

hallo 
for a period a use the tea a read at a german forum.
it go fine (dont chance the water ; can let it the holetime in)
i chance up to 2or 3weeks by pour it trough a artemiasieve
loke at the forum http://www.dendrobatenforum.de/quappentee.html
under quappenthee (tadpolethee) 
i schel translate it en post on the forum
gr mast 
Belgium


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2004)

tadpolthee
recipe
28 gram adler-cole
28gram eheim peat(the peat for blackwater)
1;89 liter rainwater (osmosewater)
let al 20min soft boil
1/100 dilute
this dilute is light brown(collor)
the tadpole can remain in it four 4 weeks
in the water be a anti-fugal (tanine)
its also in acorn and oakthumb
gr mast


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2004)

> Because 20 dollars for bogwood is alot moer then nothing for some oak leaves


but Oak leaves contain a different chemical to the Bog wood. If you want black water extracts you should use bog wood. If you want the antibiotic properties of Oak leaves you add that. You wont get many humic acids or enzymes from Oak leaves. Its a recently discovered thing about oak leaves having this "anitibactereal property". Admitedly your probably expirienceing success from both methods for different reasons. So if you had oak leaves and bog wood, or black water extracts id say you have all bases are belong to us... erm, i mean all bases covered.


----------

